# 09 Murano transfer case leak



## vinman767 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I've got a 09 Murano SL, and I love it. Bought it used over a year ago.
Just had the 90K service done, and the dealer reported a fluid seepage from the transfer case... I guess it's where it attaches to the CVT. Maybe a gasket gone bad???
I thought it was a little early for this, but the service mgr said that this is a pretty common issue on the Murano.
They want almost $2000 to fix it. The dealer said no rush.. it's seeping, not leaking.
Has anyone else had this problem? I wouldn't think the CVT warranty would cover this, does anyone know for sure? 
I also need the lower control arms replaced.. guess the bushings went bad. Is this normal for 4 years and 90K miles?
Starting to think buying a 'quality' used car isn't the best deal!

Thanks for your input,
Ken
:newbie:


----------



## Connor1 (Nov 20, 2013)

As for the Tcase leak it has probably been seeping since about the first 6k of the vehicles life. This is a never ending problem with Muranos. You are going to fix it and eventually it is going to happen again. The lower control arm problem is another Nissan problem but it is not as common as the Tcase leak generally if the Tcase is not leaking on a Murano it has just been done or it is brand new hope this helped.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a TSB released for small fluid leaks on 09-11 Muranos (Refer Nissan TSB# NTB11-017A). There is a flow chart that needs to be followed and the transfer case has to be removed for inspection. Based on the flowchart, the transfer case may need to be replaced and not just resealed. If the transfer case is resealed in a case where the transfer case should be replaced, the leak will likely re-occur. A little searching on the web should be able to turn up the TSB. Try looking in the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

there is actually 2 different seals in there. One on the CVT and another on the transfer case. Ment to keep the fluids from mixing. the transfer case is gear dope so it it was leaking you'll have a very specific smell from that fluid. The CVT seal is the more common seal to leak, I've done dozens. Downside for you is it's a bit time consuming hense the high quote you got


----------



## jerry5280 (Nov 24, 2013)

*2006 "transfer case reseal"*

At a recent service my dealer told me my transfer case was leaking. They repaired it under an extended warranty. My vehicle had 66,000 mi. at the time. I am curious to know how involved this procedure was as now i have significant noises that were not present prior to the repair. I was told the noise may be a wheel bearing but certainly was not the transfer case. I am now experiencing a very loose feel in the front suspension, Was it removed to reseal the transfer case? There is a howl that develops at 28 to 35 MPH and a vibration not unlike a wheel bearing but is throughout the car. Noticeable in steering wheel, shift lever, and seat of the pants. About 4,000 miles have passed since the repair and all indications are the problems are getting worse daily.

The car feels like it was totally dissembled in the front drive train and put back together only finger tight, plus what ever is now causing the howl and vibration.

This repair/service was performed an the Nissan dealership where the car has been serviced for the last four years. I am not comfortable with the explanation of a wheel bearing causing the new noise as it started immediately after their repair. Your input will be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jerry5280 said:


> At a recent service my dealer told me my transfer case was leaking. They repaired it under an extended warranty. My vehicle had 66,000 mi. at the time. I am curious to know how involved this procedure was as now i have significant noises that were not present prior to the repair. I was told the noise may be a wheel bearing but certainly was not the transfer case. I am now experiencing a very loose feel in the front suspension, Was it removed to reseal the transfer case? There is a howl that develops at 28 to 35 MPH and a vibration not unlike a wheel bearing but is throughout the car. Noticeable in steering wheel, shift lever, and seat of the pants. About 4,000 miles have passed since the repair and all indications are the problems are getting worse daily.
> 
> The car feels like it was totally dissembled in the front drive train and put back together only finger tight, plus what ever is now causing the howl and vibration.
> 
> This repair/service was performed an the Nissan dealership where the car has been serviced for the last four years. I am not comfortable with the explanation of a wheel bearing causing the new noise as it started immediately after their repair. Your input will be appreciated.


According to the FSM for your vehicle, to repair the transfer case, the entire engine/transaxle/transfer case assembly must be removed from the car. Being that this is a major operation, there are many components that have to be reassembled correctly when the engine is reinstalled. All it takes is something like a missing bolt somewhere to cause your problem.

You should not have waited 4,000 miles later to address this problem. What you should have done is immediately taken the car back to the dealer and explain the new problem. Waiting 4,000 mi could certainly develop into a wheel bearing to start going bad that the dealer would blame.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

rogoman said:


> According to the FSM for your vehicle, to repair the transfer case, the entire engine/transaxle/transfer case assembly must be removed from the car. Being that this is a major operation, there are many components that have to be reassembled correctly when the engine is reinstalled. All it takes is something like a missing bolt somewhere to cause your problem.
> 
> You should not have waited 4,000 miles later to address this problem. What you should have done is immediately taken the car back to the dealer and explain the new problem. Waiting 4,000 mi could certainly develop into a wheel bearing to start going bad that the dealer would blame.


Hang the motor, drop the subframe, and you have ample access to the transfer case. If you have a loose feeling in the steering have the lower control arms checked. We see a lot of the Quests and Murano's with severely worn links


----------



## jerry5280 (Nov 24, 2013)

*2006 transfercase reseal*

Thank you for your responses. I actually brought this noise issue up to the dealer at my last oil change. This was about 2500 miles after transfer case was repaired. That is when they suggested it might be a wheel bearing. It is possible but the probability is suspect. The complete R & R of front suspension might explain the squeak and loose noises but not the howl. I will make an appointment to review these troubles with the dealer ASAP.
Thank you all for your assistance.


----------



## vinman767 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks to all for the replies and advice!


----------



## alex123 (Jan 17, 2014)

*07 Murano transfer box*

I live in the UK and just been told by nissan that I need a new transfer box- total cost £5000. Like previous posts below, Nissan dont accept responsibility. Has anyone else had this problem in the UK or sued Nissan in court. thx




vinman767 said:


> Hello all,
> I've got a 09 Murano SL, and I love it. Bought it used over a year ago.
> Just had the 90K service done, and the dealer reported a fluid seepage from the transfer case... I guess it's where it attaches to the CVT. Maybe a gasket gone bad???
> I thought it was a little early for this, but the service mgr said that this is a pretty common issue on the Murano.
> ...


----------



## murano1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a 2010 Murano and just took my car in due to a transfer case leak. After the work was completed the mechanic told me to expect a few more leaks for a day or two, this didn't really sound correct. If a leak is fixed, why would I expect it to still leak? Well, the issue is it's leaking more than before so I am taking it back. I would expect a leak to be fixed, not to keep leaking. Lucky though I am still under 60k so it is still under warranty. If they can't fix it, I am going to request a new transfer case.


----------



## murano1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I took the car back and they replaced the transfer case under warranty. Brought it home and the next morning I noticed a small leak again. I called and will be taking the car back. I am guessing it is now the CVT transmission leaking as from what Nissan told me the oil is the same color. Not sure what color it is, but again, all of this is covered under warranty. So far they have been taking care of me, I just hope they don't get tired of seeing me. Just want to get the problem fixed.


----------



## murano1 (Nov 9, 2014)

*transfer box warranty*



alex123 said:


> I live in the UK and just been told by nissan that I need a new transfer box- total cost £5000. Like previous posts below, Nissan dont accept responsibility. Has anyone else had this problem in the UK or sued Nissan in court. thx


I just had my transfer case replaced on my 2010 Murano. I was just under 60,000 miles so my warranty replaced it with no problems. Since I have been reading issues about this problem, I purchased an extended warranty since after 60,000 miles the CVT warranty will not cover the transfer case. I now have a new car warranty for four years.


----------



## kbmurano2006 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was told the transmission case was cracked and there was no warranty on the car. It's a 2006 Murano with 77k bought certified used. I had to replace the transmission Nissan said 3711 with 36k mi warranty or 3 years. They did not show me the cracked case. I will never buy another Nissan product


----------



## kbmurano2006 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've also had to replace brake master cylinder and right cv axle. My mechanic said if the axle had been cm longer none of these problems would be happening early on in these cars. He the shortness of the axle is allowing movement between where the transmission and axle fits together causing the leaking problems,ect.


----------



## LynnWH (May 18, 2015)

Get this....My former husband, a Ford/Lincoln dealer, tried to tell me to avoid Nissan and the Murano, but I just had to have the cuteness. Super sorry I was super stupid.


----------



## GarthL (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Kbmurano2006 I have a 2005 Murano with a leaking transfer case, I damage my seals when trying to replace my half shafts.
My Murano has 107500 miles. This is the first time that they leak. I do not buy the idea that your shaft was 1cm to short. There is and extended warranty on the CVT 120K miles or 10 years which ever comes first. Call Nissan have your VIN in hand. Transfer Case does not have extended manufacture warranty.


----------



## beenthere1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi There
i am not sure if this thread is still active or not, well here we go. I got a 2007 Nissan Murano SL AWD , few days ago i noticed a ticking noise from the car and took it to my mechanic and while the car was up on jack , they put the car in D and the wheels started to turn and you could here the noise coming from either the transfer case or the transmission , since they are next to each other. what i am thinking is will it make a difference if i change the oil in transfer case or the transfer case and the transmission are connected and have the same oil. or may be you might have seen a case like mine.
When the car is in neutral there is no noise and as i start to drive i can hear the noise like a hissing noise that gets a bit louder as i go faster , but from under the car it definitely was a tick tick rick noise none stop coming from the case or tyranny. any thought would be appreciated


----------



## Big City Heat (Oct 17, 2016)

*2010 Murano CVT Failure*

in October 2015, my 2010 Murano underwent complete CVT failure.
Nissan replaced the CVT under warranty.
In July 2016, I began to notice Trans fluid dropping on my cement driveway. I took it to the dealer and they stated
the torqued down some sort of hose.
In October 2016, I noticed even more fluid on the driveway and returned it to the dealer who then replaced a drain plug gasket (never heard of that).
Next day, the trans was still dripping.
Returned to dealer again, aggravated that the problem was not corrected.

They told me they would contact Nissan and request another new CVT.
The following day, the service manager called and wanted to come out to my house and place some fluorescent dye into the trans.
I was instructed to drive it for three days and return to the service dept. Did as instructed. After they examined the car, I was told that Nissan would be
footing the bill for a new CVT.
I was given a loaner car and informed car would be ready in 3 to 4 days.
Lets hope this work now.


----------

